# Beach and what it has awarded me



## AnhBui (3 Oct 2018)

Just enjoyed my retreat to country’s central area 






Majestic sunshine 





Untouched and well preserved by locals 













Interesting to see these grasses growing on such harsh conditions of strong winds, salty soil





More pictures coming soon. They all inspire me and maybe you too


----------



## dw1305 (3 Oct 2018)

Hi all, 





AnhBui said:


> Interesting to see these grasses growing on such harsh conditions of strong winds, salty soil


In temperate regions what would be the Coconut Palm/ Mangrove zone in the Tropics is largely comprised of mono-cotyledons, many of them grasses.

The two most prominent ones are Marram grass (_Ammophila arenaria_) on coastal <"sand dunes"> and the Cord or Rice-grasses (_Spartina_ spp.) in <"salt marshes">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## AnhBui (6 Oct 2018)

These are impressions on the beach


----------



## dw1305 (6 Oct 2018)

Hi all, 
I can't do the grass, but the creeper looks like it might be <"_Ipomoea pes-caprae">._


AnhBui said:


>


cheers Darrel


----------



## AnhBui (7 Oct 2018)

I couldn't find a way to climb up. This is a zoom in from foot cliff




Another cool rock set on the beach





This is a panorama photo of nearby fish port




Beach view from another high point





Fishermen are fixing their boat with plastic wrap and unknown adhesive





Cage traps are everywhere





Little cute dog barked and ran away





Locals say you can eat this fruit when it's ripe. It has sour taste and I dare not to try


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (7 Oct 2018)

Beautiful photos!   I love all the little round boats!


----------



## dw1305 (7 Oct 2018)

Hi all, 





AnhBui said:


> Locals say you can eat this fruit when it's ripe.


It is a _Passiflora sp, _so a lot of them have edible fruit (Passion fruit, Granadilla etc.).

cheers Darrel


----------



## Fiske (7 Oct 2018)

Passionfruit. Perfectly safe to eat.

Those red rocks/cliffs are spectacular. Nab some for scaping? 

Beaten by Darrel, of course


----------



## AnhBui (7 Oct 2018)

Fiske said:


> Passionfruit. Perfectly safe to eat.
> 
> Those red rocks/cliffs are spectacular. Nab some for scaping?
> 
> Beaten by Darrel, of course



My in-law tasted it. She confirmed it’s sour

I wish I would be able to but these rocks are way too high from my reach


----------



## Fiske (7 Oct 2018)

Yeah, they are. Not my favorite either.


----------



## AnhBui (7 Oct 2018)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> Beautiful photos!   I love all the little round boats!



People here cam control it easily. And the round boat can be seen in every fishing villages along country’s coastal line


----------



## rebel (24 Jun 2020)

Nice. You can certainly draw some inspiration for scapes and other things from nature.


----------



## aripware (24 Jun 2020)

nice scape from nature


----------

